# Next gun?



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

Next Gun?
What do you think I should pick up for my next gun? I have a small collection (40XDSC, 10/22, 20 ga) and am slowly expanding it. Here are my current options I'm weighting (In no particular order):

1) Rock Island Arms 1911 (Hard Chromed) + .22lr conversion kit down the road (Kills two birds with one stone) $380ish + conversion kit

2) Hi-Point 9mm Pistol (Just something to plink with) $150ish

3) Hi-Point 9mm Carbine (Plinking, maybe some Coyote hunting this winter?) $200ish

4) Browning Buckmark .22lr or Ruger 22/45 .22lr $???

5) Yugo 59/66 SKS + 500 rounds of ammo = $185

Thoughts? Comments? Suggestions? Right now I'm leaning more towards the 1911, 9mm Carbine, or SKS...I figure your input and comments on the above guns will help
Thanks!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OUt of all the guns U mentioned, the Browning Buckmark is probably the highest quality gun. It is a good 22 - If I ever want to get a target 22, that would be the one. I researched them all several months ago.

Hi Point pistol... While it MAY work, it really is a trash gun. The carbine has gotten pretty good reviews. Still can't make myself go buy a weapon with "Hi Point" written on the side, though....

RIA 1911s are a crap shoot. Some people get a good one. And, some people get one so out of spec that NOTHING can be done to it because no other parts will fit. Charles Daly, RIA, Armscore... ALl these are cast 1911s made at the same factory in the Phillapines. If U REALLY want a cheap 1911, get a Springfield GI or Milspec model.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Next one is gonna be a longslide 1911:mrgreen:
ya gotta have a 1911


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Next one's NOT gonna' be a Hi Point. Hell, I wouldn't buy one with somebody else's money! In fact, my next gun will not be any of those. It'll probably be another 1911 or a Smith revolver.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What's the new gun going to be used for? Hunting, home defense, concealed carry, competition, plinking...?

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

a good .308 rifle, would be my choice as next weapon then a good 1911a1, a good .22 semi-autoloader ruger,s&w, browning.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I can ever sell my telscope, I hope to buy a PS-90 carbine. If not, then by the Jan gunshow, I'll probably buy a 1911.


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> What's the new gun going to be used for? Hunting, home defense, concealed carry, competition, plinking...?


Plinking/HD...I use my 20ga + slugs for hunting right now. I know a SKS could be used for deer too though. Dunhams is advertising SKS' for $99 this week...I'm pretty tempted. When I start CCW, my .40 XD Subbie will fill that need .


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> If I can ever sell my telscope, I hope to buy a PS-90 carbine. If not, then by the Jan gunshow, I'll probably buy a 1911.


I thought you swore off 1911's.

WM


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

SKS, hands down. Rugged and accurate. Fires a rifle round that is ballistically similar to the .30-30 so it can be used for plinking/hunting/self-defense/survival rifle. It's the most accurate, powerful, rugged, and versatile weapon you listed. But the best value and weapon out of that bunch is the SKS. Plus it's the only one on your list that will actually see a rise in value whereas everything else will only have a drop in value. It won't be too long 'till the SKS supply is dried up. I'll be sure to get quite a few before that happens.

I also have experience with the Hi-Point pistols if you'd like me to discuss them. Contrary to what others may say, they are in a higher class than the Lorcins, Jennings, etc. Though they are still quite distinctly primitive and lacking in elegence.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I was looking Sunday for a steel and wood revolver in .357 with adjustable sights,and a 4" barrel. Getting hard to fine. Most of this new stuff leaves me cold. I don't want a 16oz gun made out of titanium or some other stuff. S&W has gone to just about all stainless steel. I am not into shinney. I want a good old target gun. I don't need a scope either. Sure wish I could fine one priced right.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> I thought you swore off 1911's.
> 
> WM


I will get another EVENTUALLY. Just not sure when. Mot much else I need in my collections. If the PS90 doesn't work out... What else would I get...

I'm not really a rifle person, I just like the PS90 - Although, I keep looking at the Beretta Storm carbine too. It's just pretty expensive for a 9mm rifle...


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I was looking Sunday for a steel and wood revolver in .357 with adjustable sights,and a 4" barrel. Getting hard to fine. Most of this new stuff leaves me cold. I don't want a 16oz gun made out of titanium or some other stuff. S&W has gone to just about all stainless steel. I am not into shinney. I want a good old target gun. I don't need a scope either. Sure wish I could fine one priced right.


You too? Don't forget those locks and MIM parts! The classics are still floating around used and reasonably priced if you know where to look. I can for instance get a nickel 19(4" bbl, adj. sights, original wooden grips) in superb condition for $300 locally. Their value is going up since it's what the people want. You'd think Smith & Wesson would take notice.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

I just found out Sig is introducing a new model in 9mm. The P226 Elite. Will seriously consider looking at it for competition shooting.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I tore that gun show apart looking for a .357 blue with wood grips. Smith/Colt I didn't care and the only thing I could fine was a Rossi. Taurus didn't even have one. Everybody is pushing SS which is fine but I am not going hunting with it, and I like a blued gun. Oh me.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

kayl said:


> Plinking/HD...I use my 20ga + slugs for hunting right now. I know a SKS could be used for deer too though. Dunhams is advertising SKS' for $99 this week...I'm pretty tempted. When I start CCW, my .40 XD Subbie will fill that need .


The SKS is fun. It's not accurate, but it'll do for deer at relatively short ranges. It's a whole lot of fun for plinking, kind of a Ghetto Garand, though 7.62x39 ammo is much more expensive than it used to be (I sold my SKS and AK when the cheap commie ammo dried up). Not a great HD gun, but with an XD and 20 gauge, you pretty much have that covered already.

The Buckmark is a great little gun. I've had one for years. But an HD gun it is not. It's a plinker, and great for introducing new shooters to handgunning.

I'd pass on the Hi-Points. If you were gunless and that's all you could afford, I'd say go for it. But you already have better-quality guns.

If you want a 1911, don't skimp on it. Save your money and get a Springfield at the very least, or better yet an S&W. Bargain 1911s aren't bargains, for the most part. They're just $350 worth of frustration.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If you want a 1911, don't skimp on it. Save your money and get a Springfield at the very least, or better yet an S&W. Bargain 1911s aren't bargains, for the most part. They're just $350 worth of frustration.


:smt163 :smt163 :smt163


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Mike Barham at Galco said:


> If you want a 1911, don't skimp on it. Save your money and get a Springfield at the very least, or better yet an S&W. Bargain 1911s aren't bargains, for the most part. They're just $350 worth of frustration.


HUH??
Ive seen a lot more jams and malf,s in the baers and kimbers and wilsons etc,etc,etc, than in a loose, rattling,and or milspec 350$$ "bargain" 1911 than I could ever count.That statement is at best totally unfair and actually closer to totally untrue???? Whazzup wit' you??


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> Next one is gonna be a longslide 1911:mrgreen:
> ya gotta have a 1911


:smt023


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

scooter said:


> HUH??
> Ive seen a lot more jams and malf,s in the baers and kimbers and wilsons etc,etc,etc, than in a loose, rattling,and or milspec 350$$ "bargain" 1911 than I could ever count.That statement is at best totally unfair and actually closer to totally untrue???? Whazzup wit' you??


I'm not sure how many 1911s you've shot. I grew up on IPSC ranges and have taken a fair number of higher-level training courses. My civilian job grants me the luxury of being around guns every day. I carried a 1911 up until about a year ago. So I do have some small experience with 1911 pistols.

Your claim is the exact opposite of my experience. Almost every cheapo 1911 I've seen or shot has malfunctioned within 50 rounds, usually more than once. Granted, not ALL high-end guns will be trouble free, but all the Springfields and S&Ws I've shot have been excellently reliable. Kimbers are something of a crapshoot in my experience. I haven't personally shot a lot with the high-end guns like Wilson and Baer, but all those I've seen at classes have worked extremely well.

Low end guns often have out of spec barrel lugs and extractors, rough breechfaces, unthroated barrels, soft slide stops, and crappy magazines. None of these things contributes to good reliability.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I don't think the discussion is about low-quality 1911's vs. quality 1911's. I think what's being discussed is mil-spec vs. tricked out competition pistol. The 1911 with the looser tolerances is generally gonna be the most reliable when compared to the ultra-tight fit that is popular among some competition pistols. This is taking into account that the mil-spec model is of quality and not an out-of-spec clunker. There are still some(and getting fewer) choices out there for mil-spec for those who don't want non-custom "customs" forced upon them. And yes, they are indeed more of a bargain especially for someone who wants to eventually make it into a more genunine custom over time.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

A "milspec" or basic gun is not the same as a cheap knockoff. The Springfield MilSpecs and GI guns are good. The few Colt 1991s I've seen, while not "milspec," have been decent guns. Inexpensive military surplus 1911s are a thing of the past, but if you get really lucky and find one, it'll certainly do.

No, I'm talking about "off brands," like the pimped-out, made-in-the-Philippines $380 RIA the original poster mentioned -- not basic guns from good makers.

I'd have to run some numbers, but I'm not sure buying a basic gun and then having it 'smithed (at least by a good gunsmith) is cost-effective compared to buying a 1911 that's ready to go out of the box.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

++1 With yea Mike as I see it all the time down at the range. Guy comes in with $350 junk gun and then he's trying to get help from everybody there. The guys down there are good bunch, and try to help all they can, but we are not gun smiths. The smart ones come back in a few weeks with SA's or S&W's or something along them lines.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

As for the ARMSCOR/RIA pistols, I _hear_ mixed things about them. I've only seen one being sold locally so far, and it was priced much higher than what I see online. I want one of those Kahr Auto-Ordnance GI's. Allegedly they've been putting out a good product since Kahr took control. The big seller for me is that it's an American made mil-spec.

So Kayl, you any closer to deciding yet?


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

Revolver said:


> As for the ARMSCOR/RIA pistols, I _hear_ mixed things about them. I've only seen one being sold locally so far, and it was priced much higher than what I see online. I want one of those Kahr Auto-Ordnance GI's. Allegedly they've been putting out a good product since Kahr took control. The big seller for me is that it's an American made mil-spec.
> 
> So Kayl, you any closer to deciding yet?


Not really; I think I'm holding on to my money until January. I'll be out of the country for Oct-Dec; I think I'll buy a RIA 1911 when I get back. I might buy a hi-point carbine tomorrow; we'll see... 

I looked for a SKS locally; wasn't much of a selection. If the shop I go to tomorrow doesn't have a decent one, I'll probably get the carbine...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

kayl said:


> Not really; I think I'm holding on to my money until January. I'll be out of the country for Oct-Dec; I think I'll buy a RIA 1911 when I get back. I might buy a hi-point carbine tomorrow; we'll see...
> 
> I looked for a SKS locally; wasn't much of a selection. If the shop I go to tomorrow doesn't have a decent one, I'll probably get the carbine...


Well any gun is better than no gun! 

Were are ya goin on your trip?


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Well any gun is better than no gun!
> 
> Were are ya goin on your trip?


Costa Rica! It will be beautiful, but it sucks leaving my family and girlfriend behind for 3 months. It also sucks not being able to shoot for 3 months. But hey, studying abroad will be a blast...(_I hope_!)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

kayl said:


> Costa Rica! It will be beautiful, but it sucks leaving my family and girlfriend behind for 3 months. It also sucks not being able to shoot for 3 months. But hey, studying abroad will be a blast...(_I hope_!)


Does your girfriend know you'll be studying a broad while you're gone??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

scooter said:


> Does your girfriend know you'll be studying a broad while you're gone??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


:smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt046 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 :smt044 Good one.....Scooter!


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*MP40 Compact!!!!*

I recently bought a S & W MP40 which I really like ( I may even love it:smt007 ) But the long, hot, Texas, summer taught me that I'll need something a little smaller by next summer that can hide in my shorts, under my T-shirt, for CCW. So I'll be buying a MP40 compact when they come out. Are you listening S & W????


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

scooter said:


> Does your girfriend know you'll be studying a broad while you're gone??:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


If I had a dollar for every time I've heard that, I'd own every gun listed above already... 



TxPhantom said:


> I recently bought a S & W MP40 which I really like ( I may even love it:smt007 ) But the long, hot, Texas, summer taught me that I'll need something a little smaller by next summer that can hide in my shorts, under my T-shirt, for CCW. So I'll be buying a MP40 compact when they come out. Are you listening S & W????


I HHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTEEEEEEEDDDDDDD the S&W M&P trigger....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> I recently bought a S & W MP40 which I really like ( I may even love it:smt007 ) But the long, hot, Texas, summer taught me that I'll need something a little smaller by next summer that can hide in my shorts, under my T-shirt, for CCW. So I'll be buying a MP40 compact when they come out. Are you listening S & W????


I heard the compacts should be out in a few months...


----------



## Davidq762 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Next gun? THE MONSTER......*

.50 BMG Bolt Action.......:mrgreen:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

kayl said:


> Costa Rica! It will be beautiful, but it sucks leaving my family and girlfriend behind for 3 months. It also sucks not being able to shoot for 3 months. But hey, studying abroad will be a blast...(_I hope_!)


That is awesome! Costa Rica is a very nice place! I had alot of fun when I went there. The trick is to try to get away from the tourist locations. Last time I went I was able to stay in a nature reserve. It was a 4 hour ride into the jungle by tractor (was not truck accessible). Every day we hiked into the jungle and swam in the river (which had a 50 foot waterfall that we would climb and dive off of). Howler monkeys were our alarm clocks. There was no power unless you had things that were battery opporated. It was sweet!
You will have a good time! 

I am planning my own study abroad for next year. My girlfriend and I will go to Prague for 3 months. (a + that they are gun friendly! :mrgreen: )
Here is a pic from my last trip to Prague


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*SSSSSSSSIIIIIIILLLLLLYYYYY Post!*

Kayl Quote:
Originally Posted by TxPhantom 
I recently bought a S & W MP40 which I really like ( I may even love it ) But the long, hot, Texas, summer taught me that I'll need something a little smaller by next summer that can hide in my shorts, under my T-shirt, for CCW. So I'll be buying a MP40 compact when they come out. Are you listening S & W????

I HHHHHAAAAAATTTTTTTTEEEEEEEDDDDDDD the S&W M&P trigger....

*I know, you think it's like a Sigma. ...... A lighter trigger on a carry gun with no external safety would be a little dangerous, don't cha think ? 
If you don't like it don't buy it!*


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

TxPhantom said:


> Kayl Quote:
> Originally Posted by TxPhantom
> I recently bought a S & W MP40 which I really like ( I may even love it ) But the long, hot, Texas, summer taught me that I'll need something a little smaller by next summer that can hide in my shorts, under my T-shirt, for CCW. So I'll be buying a MP40 compact when they come out. Are you listening S & W????
> 
> ...


Actually, I never even shot the Sigma; I just didn't like how the trigger and grip felt on the M&P. Maybe if I'd shot it with the other backstrap, I'd have liked it more?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've held 1 and dry fired 1 once. That was my only experience...


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

Look at the new TAURUS PT1911. It come's loaded. Shoot's great. Mine was $450.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

kansas45 said:


> Look at the new TAURUS PT1911. It come's loaded. Shoot's great. Mine was $450.


What kind of ammo does it have in it? :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## kansas45 (May 20, 2006)

I usually shoot Winchester 230 FMJ. I'll set up to reload this week, then I'll work up some new load's. I didn't like ho;;ow point's, but a little work with the file & polish on the slide lock lever fixed that. They were a little shorter & caught on the inside of the lever. It is a very accurate pistol!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

When I bought my G23 I also bought a Sigma at the same time. I liked the way the Sigma pointed- ie. it seemed to be on target more quickly and naturally. I just didn’t like the trigger. I sold it years ago.


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

kayl said:


> Actually, I never even shot the Sigma; I just didn't like how the trigger and grip felt on the M&P. Maybe if I'd shot it with the other backstrap, I'd have liked it more?


I actually own a Sigma SW9VE also and the trigger is extremely long & hard. I use it for a car gun often because of the trigger. I know the odds are, that if I ever pull the trigger it will be on purpose. Early Sigma's, deservedly, got a bad name but the VE models are very dependable. 
I started out shooting my MP40 with the medium backstrap and have found since, the large size works better for me. The trigger is (I hear) a 6.5 lb pull. A lot of people judge the feel of the trigger by handling one at a gun store and just pulling on the trigger. That way it is gritty, but, when it is cocked it is very smooth. 
We also own a Baby Desert Eagle 9mm, with a 4lb pull that is very sweet but it has a external safety. 
Anyway to each his own. Hope I didn't come off as too grouchy.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

I.m not a 1911 fan, but going to get a Taurus PT 1911 next....$470 OTD


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

I ended up picking up a Browning Buckmark Standard. It's a lot of fun and hopefully my girlfriend will enjoy shooting it. Thanks to everyone for their input!


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

No doubt. My next gun will also be a Glock!


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I'm currently waiting for a Sig 226 Elite to arrive. After that I'm planning on getting a Kahr.


----------



## dladd (Sep 19, 2006)

I actually have my next three picked out. Don't know in which order that they will come but they are:

MRI Baby Eagle .45ACP Semi-Compact
Browning Buckmark
Sig Mosquito with Holoscope.


----------



## kayl (Aug 27, 2006)

dladd said:


> I actually have my next three picked out. Don't know in which order that they will come but they are:
> 
> MRI Baby Eagle .45ACP Semi-Compact
> Browning Buckmark
> Sig Mosquito with Holoscope.


I love my buckmark and wouldn't mind a Mosquito either


----------



## dladd (Sep 19, 2006)

kayl said:


> I love my buckmark and wouldn't mind a Mosquito either


Yeah, I've heard nothing but great things about the Buckmark and have heard mixed reviews of the Sig Mosquito. The thing about the Sig is that you hear totally negative things or great thing. Nothing middle of the road. I want one because it has the look and feel of a larger caliber pistol but will is very cheap to plink around with. It will also be a good pistol to pack on the 4-wheeler to shoot snakes and such with.

dladd


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I would definately go for the Buckmark. great plinker, accurate, reliable, and costs next to nothing to shoot all day. Since you mentioned the Hi-Point carbine, Browning also makes a carbine version of the buckmark, slap a red dot sight on that, buy a brick of ammo and head to the range, you're good to go. :smt067 Oh well, thats my two cents. Enjoy whatever you choose and shoot safely.


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

XD 45 Tactical or Taurus PT 1911...


----------



## Blastard (Aug 10, 2006)

Waiting to try the M&P .40 compact. :reading:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> Well any gun is better than no gun!  (snip)


I don't think I'd agree with that; Raven, Jennings, etc.

While the Hi Point products are butt ugly, the few I've seen went bang every time. Your milage may vary.

I don't have any experience with the RIA pistols other than holding one in my hand, once.

I recommend saving a little more money and getting one of the new MilSpec models from Springfield Armory. A friend has one and it's a nice pistol for the money. They can be had for about $450-500 at guns shows here in MD, so they probably go for a little less in other states. A good alternate would be the Taurus PT-1911. The .22lr conversion kits should fit either one.

Just my 2 cents.


----------

